# كتب هندسة البترول (applied drilling engineering)



## muaed (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء ...............
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......
الى جميع مهندسي وطلبة هندسة البترول ..............
هذا الرابط يحتوي على احد افضل واروع كتب هندسة البترول التطبيقيه كمادة علميه ومسائل تطبيقيه اسم الكتاب (Applied Drilling Engineering) ارجو ان يكون ذو فائده لكم ونسألكم الدعاء ودمتم سالمين . 
الرابط :
http://rapidshare.com/files/433472183/Applied_Drilling_Engineering.pdf​


----------



## تولين (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير وشكرا لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## chatze58 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

machkoor


----------



## ج.ناردين (3 ديسمبر 2010)

روووعة 
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## abdelaliali (25 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## عابد سعد (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد كتاب يتكلم على اجزاء الحفارة او فيديو 
ومشكورين مسبفا


----------



## عابد سعد (25 ديسمبر 2010)

كيف استطيع فتح الكتب الموجودة فى المنتدى


----------



## mhebam (19 يونيو 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك 
هذا كتاب مهم جدا


----------



## omar.shams (30 يونيو 2012)

lktab msh mawgood
?????


----------

